# to hump



## randalserr

How would you say 'to hump' in spanish?  For example in Austin Powers he says, "Mini Me, stop humping the laser."


----------



## Lagartija

randalserr said:


> How would you say 'to hump' in spanish?  For example in Austin Powers he says, "Mini Me, stop humping the laser."



I am not familiar with your context and who or what Mini Me is, but I assume you mean copulation (often used to describe dogs mating, but also sometimes humans as well.)

Just clarifying it for non-native speakers....

Something like "coger" in México, but a word you could use when describing something to your mother.


----------



## randalserr

Yeah, you understand what the verb is, but I don't mean coger nor joder nor follar.  It's more like what a dog or human does like you said, but it's not sexual intercourse either.


----------



## aurilla

"to hump" is the action of intercourse by the male of the species, ex. dogs and other animals, including humans.


----------



## Lagartija

randalserr said:


> Yeah, you understand what the verb is, but I don't mean coger nor joder nor follar.  It's more like what a dog or human does like you said, but it's not sexual intercourse either.



Ahhh!  But it can be sexual intercourse!  Or the motion of sexual intercourse by animals.  Rubbing oneself on another.


----------



## randalserr

I was told that ''dar puntadas'' is similar by a friend from Cadiz.  Is that correct?  Anybody from Spain know?


----------



## Eulalia

randalserr said:


> I was told that ''dar puntadas'' is similar by a friend from Cadiz. Is that correct? Anybody from Spain know?


 

yeah, "dar puntadas" is about the perfect translation. however, i call what my dog does to my leg " hacer el conejito" wonder if it's only my sister and me who say that...


----------



## brumbrum

to hump,means "follar" in spanish from spain


----------



## VivaElAmorLibre

randalserr said:


> I was told that ''dar puntadas'' is similar by a friend from Cadiz.  Is that correct?  Anybody from Spain know?



Hi, soy de Cádiz y a lo que te refieres es a "dar puntazos", y  no "dar puntadas".

BYEEEEEEE!


----------



## space2006

If you are asking for a polite way to say "follar", it will be "hacer el amor" (make love) or just "hacerlo" , but, of course, this can't be used for animals. For that, you can say "montar" e.g. "El perro de Juan montó a mi perra"


----------



## tatis

Hello,
I need to know how to say this in Spanish.  I've already seen the existing thread, but the answers are all from people from Spain.

I need please, the term used with a sexual connotation in Spanish from México, El Salvador, Guatemala.

Mil gracias.


----------



## Mirlo

tatis said:


> Hello,
> I need to know how to say this in Spanish. I've already seen the existing thread, but the answers are all from people from Spain.
> 
> I need please, the term used with a sexual connotation in Spanish from México, El Salvador, Guatemala.
> 
> Mil gracias.


 
"Aurilla' from Puerto Rico answered too!
to hump" is the action of intercourse by the male of the species, ex. dogs and other animals, including humans.
En México creo que le llaman *"coger"*


----------



## tatis

Gracias Mirlo. 

Tal vez estoy mal yo al entender que "to hump" podría ser el acto digamos de "encimarsele" una persona a otra, haciendo ademanes o gestos como de "coger" sin llegar necesariamente a tener la relación sexual.

"He was humping me", sin más explicación, ¿no queda abierta la posibilidad de que sean solo todos estos ademanes y 'encimamientos' (valga la expresión) como de estar teniendo relaciones sexuales, sin que esto ocurra necesariamente?


----------



## Mirlo

tatis said:


> Gracias Mirlo.
> 
> Tal vez estoy mal yo al entender que "to hump" podría ser el acto digamos de "encimarsele" una persona a otra, haciendo ademanes o gestos como de "coger" sin llegar necesariamente a tener la relación sexual.
> 
> "He was humping me", sin más explicación, ¿no queda abierta la posibilidad de que sean solo todos estos ademanes y 'encimamientos' (valga la expresión) como de estar teniendo relaciones sexuales, sin que esto ocurra necesariamente?


 
Siento que tomé mucho en contestar, pero mi opinión es que "to hump" por lo que describió "aurilla" es actualmente el acto en sí, ahora si alguien estuviera actuando como lo que explicas creo que se diría algo como "he/she was *trying to* hump her/him"

Saludos,


----------



## pinchegringaloca

no., "hump" no es coger., hump es lo que hace un perro a la pierna de un ser humano., trata de cogerla., pero lo que es hump es el gesto., esa mocion., por ejemplo., con ropa., una persona "humps" a la otra., definitivamente no es coger., y estamos tratando de encontrar  una manera de decirlo., describirlo en español., encimarsele., esta cerca. pero no es igual., ayudenme!

w


----------



## zumac

To "hump" someone without actually having intercourse, with or with clothes, in the U.S. is called a "dry hump" or "dry-humping."

Therefore, when you use "hump" and not "dry hump", you are generally describing intercourse, and the motions thereof.

I really would like to hump Jane.
I bet Susie throws a good hump.
I opened the door, and saw Jack humping Jill.
He was dry-humping Penny in the back seat of the car.

Saludos.


----------



## pinchegringaloca

well im not sure where yr from zumac., but here in LA., we say hump to mean dry hump., hump can be understood as actual intercourse ., but its super rare., its definitely more common to mean what the original poster was asking for., gyrating against someone/something,. 

as in : How do I make my dog stop *humping my leg*?

or: Dani, stop *humping me*!

and anyway,. so whats the best way to say it in español? de mexico? porque mi novio me dijo siempre quieres, like, hump me!., because i am known to do such a thing., NO INTERCOURSE INVOLVED.

gracias.


----------



## pecosita

No definitivamente no quiere decir 'coger' como lo dijeron anteriormente.

Para mi lo mas cercano seria: *SOBAR *


Saludos!!


----------



## juviereject

zHow about "frotándola"?


----------



## Mirlo

pinchegringaloca said:


> well im not sure where yr from zumac., but here in LA., we say hump to mean dry hump., hump can be understood as actual intercourse ., but its super rare., its definitely more common to mean what the original poster was asking for., gyrating against someone/something,.
> 
> as in : How do I make my dog stop *humping my leg*?
> 
> or: Dani, stop *humping me*!
> 
> and anyway,. so whats the best way to say it in español? de mexico? porque mi novio me dijo siempre quieres, like, hump me!., because i am known to do such a thing., NO INTERCOURSE INVOLVED.
> 
> gracias.


 
Well, we in Missouri use it only as "sexual intercourse" It can be an animal humping or human humping aend the dictionary have it as such:



hump(hmp)
n.
1. A rounded mass or protuberance, such as the fleshy structure on the back of a camel or of some cattle.
2. A deformity of the back in humans caused by an abnormal convex curvature of the upper spine.
3. *Vulgar Slang The act or an instance of having sexual intercourse.*

 
saludos,


----------



## tatis

Mirlo said:


> Well, we in Missouri use it only as "sexual intercourse" It can be an animal humping or human humping aend the dictionary have it as such:
> 
> 
> 
> hump(hmp)
> n.
> 1. A rounded mass or protuberance, such as the fleshy structure on the back of a camel or of some cattle.
> 2. A deformity of the back in humans caused by an abnormal convex curvature of the upper spine.
> 3. *Vulgar Slang The act or an instance of having sexual intercourse.*
> 
> 
> saludos,


 

Ya sé... ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que agregaste el post, pero hoy necesité consultar nuevamente el término. 
Aprovecho (ya que sigo con la duda) para comentar algo sobre tu cita: en el número 3 ... or an instance of having sexual intercourse.  I would understand _instance_ as _ejamplo, _y un ejemplo bien puede limitarse a ademanes y encimamientos, de lo contrario bastaría con: "the act of having sexual intercourse"...¿no?


----------



## Danielitodechile

En Chile se dice *Puntear!!!*


----------



## lavidaes

There has already been a post about this but I didn't find much of a definitive answer in there. Weird question, but how would you describe the action of "humping" or rubbing oneself against another... NOT sexual intercourse? 

Ex:
How do I make my dog stop *humping my leg*?

They did a little bit of dry-humping in the car.


----------



## Lagartija

Mirlo said:


> Well, we in Missouri use it only as "sexual intercourse" It can be an animal humping or human humping aend the dictionary have it as such:
> 
> 
> 
> saludos,



In Massachusetts or Connecticut, humping can be the motion without actual intercourse.... such as the dog humping your leg or a pillow on the couch.  No sexual intercourse possible.   But it is humping all the same.
It can also mean the act of intercourse----either between animals or between humans.


----------



## eliagiratoria

I can't think of any way to say that in spanish (from Spain) other than to "follar con ropa" (fuck with clothes on); but it's vulgar and probably just my own way to refer to that, though almost anyone would understand what it means.


----------



## Mirlo

tatis said:


> Ya sé... ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que agregaste el post, pero hoy necesité consultar nuevamente el término.
> Aprovecho (ya que sigo con la duda) para comentar algo sobre tu cita: en el número 3 ... or an instance of having sexual intercourse. I would understand _instance_ as _ejamplo, _y un ejemplo bien puede limitarse a ademanes y encimamientos, de lo contrario bastaría con: "the act of having sexual intercourse"...¿no?


 
"An instance" en este contextosignifica: "*un momento determinado"*
y también para contestar a lo que puso otra persona (eliagiratoria) sobre los perros ellos podran hacer "humping' en las piernas de una persona porque en ese momento tienen el "deseo" de hacerlo, pero no quita que en la mente de ellos es el "acto" (intercourse).

*Saludos,*


----------



## tatis

Gracias Mirlo.
Por cierto, ¡Feliz Año Nuevo!
Perdón por mis preguntas continuas, entiendo tu post. Sin embargo, en un momento dado, al interpretar de inglés a español, ¿qué término se usaría cuando la expresión usada es: "he was _humping_ me".

Como dices, en ese momento el individuo (en tu ejemplo, el perro) que estaba _humping_ hacía el acto sexual "sexual intercourse", pero tal vez solamente en su pensamiento manifestado también en sus movimientos.  Supongamos que hay ropa de por medio, ambos estan vestidos, el _humping _podría no llegar a ser el acto sexual en sí. 

Siento que si se traduce como "acto sexual" se corre el riesgo de una mala interpretación en ciertos casos. 

Saludos


----------



## Gatamo

En Argentina seria ''apoyarla''...creo que se entiende a lo que voy


----------



## rojomagenta

randalserr said:


> I was told that ''dar puntadas'' is similar by a friend from Cadiz. Is that correct? Anybody from Spain know?


 
¡Yo soy de Cádiz! Ja, ja.

Bueno, lo que hacen los perros es "frotarse" contra la pierna..."hump" creo que no es "follar", creo que no implica el coito. Los humanos "se frotan", "se dan un restregón" (de "restregarse"), que sería el sentido de "hump" y "dry hump."

Sí, he oido lo de "dar un puntazo"...¡suena muy gracioso!

Lo de "coger" es de algunos países latinoamericanos. Aquí se dice como intención: "te voy a coger y te voy a..."(y ahi se dice lo que se piense hacer) ;.)

Saludos.


----------



## piatnizkisaurus

Acá en Argentina le decimos "montar".Ej:El perro de mi amigo me estaba montando la pierna.


----------



## grubble

If you wish to distinguish between actual sex and what a dog does to your leg, you can call the former "humping" and the latter "dry humping"

People can also engage in dry humping. They go through the motions of sex but with their clothes on. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dry+humping


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

This is an old post but going back to what the original poster put as an example, I wouldn't have used a very explicit term, since Austin Powers' movies play on sexual innuendos.

There is actually a picture out there of Mini Me humping the laser:
http://cheezburger.com/urude320/lolz/View/1248868096

Therefore 'montar' doesn't seem appropriate any more, poor Mini-Me is too wee to get on top, maybe more 'restregar'.

I think Dr Evil follows that up by saying something like 'Why don't the two of you get a room?'


----------

